# Need solid advice please



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I recently started logging my odometer mileage from when Uber app is on to off. I missed alot of miles because I wasn't tracking before. Although Uber still has the miles just not the dead miles. So my question is if IRS audited me is the odometer mileage enough evidence? I don't need the time I turn on the app or locations? and what should I do for the miles that I drove that are tracked by Uber should I do print them out and put them into a binder?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

While I'm not an accountant, my understanding is that if you keep a log with the date, start, and end mileage that should be a sufficient written record.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just create a log for you past trips and try to be as accurate as possible.


Then (optionally) you should start using an app called mileIQ

Pause it when you are not driving for Uber.

Resume as soon as you do and leave on until you're done for the day.

It'll store and send nice little reports for you automatically.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Log like location/ time / miles is that all necessary for evidence ? I have like 400 plus to document LOL


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Log like location/ time / miles is that all necessary for evidence ? I have like 400 plus to document LOL


Since all of your mileage from the time you turn the app on till you go offline is deductible, I would think a record per shift should suffice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

no location or time needed, do it in a notebook and keep it 7 years:

9/30/15 start 45,090 end 45,311 Uber miles driven today 211 Miles to date 15,435

simple, and easy to re create in case you forgot to log a day or twenty.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

See... this is why this is aggravating me. Everyone says something different. According to the IRS you should have the mileage you started with in the start of the year and end of the year.

Read this very interesting

https://www.mileiq.com/blog/mileage-log/


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

I recommend tracking the following five things in order to have a "complete" log:

Date

Destination/Area

Business purpose

Miles for the trip (and yes, ideally you want it with the starting and ending odometer readings)

Description and amount for any relevant expenses for the trip
Of course, it's certainly very possible that even if you do not have all 5 items listed above (as is often the case), that the IRS will accept your log.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> I recommend tracking the following five things in order to have a "complete" log:
> 
> Date
> 
> ...


Whats your opinion on using a mile tracking app like mileIQ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't trust ANY "app" to be around for the next 7 years in case I need the data for an audit.... pen and paper will last centuries, and so simple!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

seems logical


----------



## Ubercentralnj (Oct 2, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> I recommend tracking the following five things in order to have a "complete" log:
> 
> Date
> 
> ...


What Uber miles are deductible? All miles with app on? Miles beginning from when ride is accepted until pax is picked up and dropped? Only miles with a pax in the car?


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

The apps are useful. Just make sure you export/keep a report of what happened for the year and retain that with your tax documents. I know most apps support a function like this, but I'm not sure which ones.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Ubercentralnj said:


> What Uber miles are deductible? All miles with app on? Miles beginning from when ride is accepted until pax is picked up and dropped? Only miles with a pax in the car?


Miles from when you start work, which for me is when I leave my house, till you end work, park the car in the driveway. This includes miles going to the pick-up, while driving the client, returning from a drop-off, and finding a good location to wait for work.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

The way that it actually works on the IRS form... they ask you for your total mileage for the year... then they ask you percentages.. what percent is business and what percent is personal. Then they ask you if you have records of your mileage.. The last question is "are those records in writing". So the best thing is to keep a mileage log of when you leave and when you return each shift. Total all of those miles... get your percentages.. and then you will be ok. You can also check out Sherpa Share... .com I can not share the link but you can find it.. They have an auto GPS log that will capture all of your mileage in a report for you. Check it out.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do I need exact addresses ? I don't think I can pull all those since my Uber app has the locations on  a map might be a little vague info.


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

Like mentioned above, just need date, start mileage, end mileage. Just keep a log, I recommend using an excel file. 

Any more questions? I'm a CPA.


----------



## gmc (Aug 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I don't trust ANY "app" to be around for the next 7 years in case I need the data for an audit.... pen and paper will last centuries, and so simple!


That's what I'm talking about

I keep a simple log book with 
Date
Time on/off
Mileage begin/ends

And then I go an extra step but that's for my purpose only

# of rides 
How much 
Tolls
Fare
Net
For each ride this way I can always go back and check against the "uber math" lol
One page per driving day and just put it away


----------



## Ubercentralnj (Oct 2, 2015)

makinthemagic said:


> Like mentioned above, just need date, start mileage, end mileage. Just keep a log, I recommend using an excel file.
> 
> Any more questions? I'm a CPA.


Ok Magic,


makinthemagic said:


> Like mentioned above, just need date, start mileage, end mileage. Just keep a log, I recommend using an excel file.
> 
> Any more questions? I'm a CPA.


Ok Magic, are miles between accepting a ride and picking up the Pax deductible? What about miles driven with app on, before a ride request comes to you? I often will turn the app on looking for rides while I'm doing errands or on my commute home from my real job.


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

Ubercentralnj said:


> Ok Magic,
> 
> Ok Magic, are miles between accepting a ride and picking up the Pax deductible? What about miles driven with app on, before a ride request comes to you? I often will turn the app on looking for rides while I'm doing errands or on my commute home from my real job.


Yes.
Yes.

Now your last statement gets into a gray area. I wouldn't deduct miles commuting from your day job with the app on unless you really are accepting fares along the way.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I recently started logging my odometer mileage from when Uber app is on to off. I missed alot of miles because I wasn't tracking before. Although Uber still has the miles just not the dead miles. So my question is if IRS audited me is the odometer mileage enough evidence? I don't need the time I turn on the app or locations? and what should I do for the miles that I drove that are tracked by Uber should I do print them out and put them into a binder?


Just keep a written record, that's what I use. Dead miles is part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

makinthemagic said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> 
> Now your last statement gets into a gray area. I wouldn't deduct miles commuting from your day job with the app on unless you really are accepting fares along the way.


If you app is on when you leave the house, that means you are in the accepting trip mode, and if no trips, dead miles are an acceptable business expense. There is no distinction between dead miles and paid miles, for tax purposes, as far as I know ( better check with an accountant ).

What is the commute? You are working out of your home, there is no commute, right?


----------

